# My new model kit website w/ the M Watch



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Howdy all,
I've recently been working on bringing back my Scattered Plastic website dedicated to styrene kits. It has been completely redone and now includes an updated list of the models being produced by by Moebius and Monarch called the M Watch, including a previously unannounced kit Moebius has allowed me to put on the list early. There's also a "first impressions" on the new Lindberg Stagecoach. I expect to add more reviews and articles about model kit building in the near future, but this is only a one-man website, and mid-terms is taking up my time right now. Still, the website will be updated as much as humanly possible, especially the M Watch.

I can also host the list of the limited kit numbers and owners at the site as well.

Larry
Scattered Plastic
http://www.scatteredplastic.com


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

:thumbsup:A very good start.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Keep the stuff coming! Great work so far!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm suprised nobody commented on the "previously unannounced" selection!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

THE MUMMY!!! Will this be a new version or a re-pop (Please say new...Please say new) Like I keep saying...It's getting better all the time...:thumbsup:
and by the way...Great Website!!!
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> I'm suprised nobody commented on the "previously unannounced" selection!


Here's a comment: He knows more than I do and I edit the Moebius website.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> I'm suprised nobody commented on the "previously unannounced" selection!


I couldn't find it.

UPDATE: FOUND IT!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> THE MUMMY!!! Will this be a new version or a re-pop (Please say new...Please say new) Like I keep saying...It's getting better all the time...:thumbsup:
> and by the way...Great Website!!!
> Mcdee


Thanks for the compliments. I know nothing about the Mummy beyond the name of the kit. I asked Moebius for help in compiling a list of models and model kit numbers to keep a 'pedia-like list on my website. The Mummy and Aurora Style Stands were on the list, and I verified with Frank before posting the information on my website. I don't know any more than that at this time.

I asked Monarch for help in keeping a list also, and both companies are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Your website listed the "Aurora style stands" as available. Any idea where they might be available and when? I didn't even know about such things being produced.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

What are Aurora style stands?  

RK


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Nice site.

Great pics in the "review" section!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> What are Aurora style stands?
> 
> RK


Frank recreated the classic Aurora plane stand, and I believe based on JohnP's request is making them available separately...I think. How's that for a noncommital reply?

This post may be updated or deleted based on someone else responding who knows what they are talking about!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Chris, I thought that's what they were. 
I remember JohnP saying that someone should repop the plane stands. I guess he carries a lot of clout. 

RK


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> THE MUMMY!!! Will this be a new version or a re-pop (Please say new...Please say new) Like I keep saying...It's getting better all the time...:thumbsup:
> and by the way...Great Website!!!
> Mcdee


New version of the original Mummy, not the Brendan Fraser movies. Can't show anything yet...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> Your website listed the "Aurora style stands" as available. Any idea where they might be available and when? I didn't even know about such things being produced.


We should have them in next week with the Captain Action kits. They are the same stands as what came with Voyager. Bagged packs of two, we should have them on the website next week sometime.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> New version of the original Mummy, not the Brendan Fraser movies. Can't show anything yet...


:woohoo::wave::woohoo::thumbsup::woohoo:
need I say more?
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> New version of the original Mummy, not the Brendan Fraser movies. Can't show anything yet...


Cool :thumbsup:! 

Since you _can't show anything yet _can you _tell us_ who is doing the sculpting?

RK


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Cool :thumbsup:!
> 
> Since you _can't show anything yet _can you _tell us_ who is doing the sculpting?
> 
> RK


Gabriel Marquez....


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

This is like 20 questions!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> This is like 20 questions!


 Except in this version...we all win!!!:woohoo:
Mcdee
Question #3- Are we talking Karloff?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Gosh, I hope so! I think it was Mr. Marquez who sculpted that wonderful Needful Things 1/1 scale Frankenstein bust. My precious bodily fluids are getting all frothy over the thought of a nice styrene kit of Boris Karloff back in the bandages again.

Mark McG.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> Gabriel Marquez....


Cool again! :dude:

RK


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Boris Karloff as Im Ho Tep???? (Like the kids say) AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

